

Meet the People (and Robots) Who Pack Your Online Orders - walterbell
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2014/12/meet-the-people-and-robots-who-pack-your-online-orders/383536/?single_page=true

======
DanielBMarkham
The writer went for a little too much pathos, in my opinion, and missed the
bigger story: DCs are the modern equivalent to the pyramids. An amazing amount
of coordinated and precisely measured work goes on there.

There is a great human story here, no doubt, but there's also a great story
for hackers. Would have loved to read that one.

~~~
santacluster
I like to think hackers are equally interested in the human story.

I certainly think we could use more interest in the human stories, because a
lack of interest is the primary reason for the growing anti-tech backlash.

